# Air curtain for honey house doors



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

I would like to install air curtains over my interior walk through doors in the honey house. I’m looking at the ones used at a fast food drive through window. Are these effective for keeping bees out of the extraction area? Will the air curtain suck up small hive beetles also? Currently we have several bug zappers and vacuum the dead bees daily. The dead bees smell real bad if we don’t vacuum them right away. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Hmmmm.. maybe you need to do a better job of removing the bees from the supers before they are brought back into the shop.

Crazy Roland


----------



## AirCurtainGuy (Sep 27, 2021)

I would highly recommend an air curtain to keep insects out, as the air stream is simply too strong for them to push through, bouncing them right back outside. You need to make sure the air curtain is fitted exactly to your entrance and has to be precisely measured out. That's why it's worth getting in touch with air curtain experts, as they can help fit just about any air curtain system.


----------

